# Completely wireless TV



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Haier's Completely Wireless TV: No Cables Needed for Video... or Power

Wireless power has gone from lab prototype to working product in a little over 18 months, and Haier stuck MIT's WiTricity into a TV along with WHDI wireless video for complete wirelessness. Complete. Wireless. Ness.

More:

http://gizmodo.com/5443037/haiers-completely-wireless-tv-no-cables-needed-for-video-or-power


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Haier's Completely Wireless TV: No Cables Needed for Video... or Power
> 
> Wireless power has gone from lab prototype to working product in a little over 18 months, and Haier stuck MIT's WiTricity into a TV along with WHDI wireless video for complete wirelessness. Complete. Wireless. Ness.
> 
> ...


Neat.

Toshiba had something very similar on display last year at CES 2009.

This is just a shot of the display at the booth, but they had a full working demo there too.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

When (if?) this technology starts to actually be offered expect some back-lash from the eco-friendly because it will be lossy / less efficient that running a wire to the set. I didn't see any kind of efficiency rating listed but it's probably pretty bad right now and, even though I'm sure it will improve over time, I would think using materials of sufficient quality to achieve high-efficiencies (very low-loss copper, etc) will make it cost prohibitive for a very, very long time.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nice.

Now, if they'll just add a handle.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Haier's Completely Wireless TV: No Cables Needed for Video... or Power
> 
> Wireless power has gone from lab prototype to working product in a little over 18 months, and Haier stuck MIT's WiTricity into a TV along with WHDI wireless video for complete wirelessness. Complete. Wireless. Ness.
> 
> ...


Shades of "Forbidden Planet":


> the Krell had been applying their entire racial energies...to a new project...one which they actually
> seemed to hope...might somehow free them once and for all from any dependence on physical instrumentalities. A civilization
> without instrumentalities? Incredible.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nick said:


> Nice.
> 
> Now, if they'll just add a handle.


They can't 'cause the vandals took the handles.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> When (if?) this technology starts to actually be offered expect some back-lash from the eco-friendly because it will be lossy / less efficient that running a wire to the set. I didn't see any kind of efficiency rating listed but it's probably pretty bad right now and, even though I'm sure it will improve over time, I would think using materials of sufficient quality to achieve high-efficiencies (very low-loss copper, etc) will make it cost prohibitive for a very, very long time.


http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2007/wireless-0607.html


----------

